# Get together



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

gonefishin' started a thread thanking the 2coolers for their help in promoting his fishing habit.
I high jacked it by stating that some of us on the fresh water board might want to get together this summer for a fish fry / fish tale swapping meet.

I have checked on availability of the pavilion at the Livingston State for June dates. It appears that it is available on the 13, 19 & 20 of June.

It is air con and seats 50 people. It is next to the swimming pool and right on the water for perch jerking.

If I get 10 strong maybes by Friday afternoon, April 23 I will reserve it for the date that the majority select. Once we have a place and date we can work out the finer details.

All 2coolers interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

count me and the family in no matter what date


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Count me & the wife in on any of those dates.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Count me in!!!!!!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Of course I'm in! Probaby have a grandkid or two also.
GoneFish'n
Charlie:rybka:


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Count my family and me in!! I have emailed you. Date is open for me.


----------



## tarboy55 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sounds like fun i am in......


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay, SB, lets just go with the 19th.
GF:rybka:


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Juneteenth sounds good to me. (My sister's birthday).


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Count my wife and I in !!

We'd love to bring some fish up and meet everybody.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Count me in! I'll try my best to to make it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am in, I hope to see many folks on't know yet and a lot I do.


----------



## MoneyAg (Mar 29, 2010)

Count me in for 2 1/2 people!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am good for all of those dates. Will likely bring spouse and adult son Scott with whom I do most of my fishing.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

OK the die is cast. I reserved the pavilion for June 19th. It is fully paid.

During the good fishing every one that intends to attend should hold back a sack of fillets and/or fish to at least feed your party. I know with all of the regular WB and striper chasers there should be plenty of donors.

I will keep some type of email list so we can communicate as the date get closer. For now just mark it on your calender


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

this is great maybe we should have a fish fry off
instead of a cookoff.Sunbeam are there cooking facilities there
or do we need our own


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

count me in .


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is a large aircon room that is attached to the swimming pool area. There are long folding tables and fifty chairs. All glass windows on the north side over looking the lake about 30 yards away.
Plenty on room for the kids to run and swim in the pool. There is a life guard on duty.
Rest rooms and showers next door.
We will need to bring all of our own cooking apparatus and ice chest.
At this time the main objective was to get the room and the date pinned down. That is done.
Later I hope to get a few of the Livingston local 2coolers involved as coordinators, suppliers and leg men.
If you do not have a park pass you will have to pay the park entrance fee for the day.
We get the building at 10AM until 9PM.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I will donate several bags of fish. I will bring my fryer & 2 pot's.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Sunbeam, thanks for coordinating. I have marked my calendar for 6/19.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

June 19th is the golf tournament.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2681777&highlight=june#post2681777


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> June 19th is the golf tournament.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2681777&highlight=june#post2681777


That's not good! sad3sm


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

The 19th is good for me....I can't wait to meet some fine fisherman and fisherladies........


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Just my luck it is on a Saturday. Man I hate being a car salesman. Saturdays are our busiest days


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm in. Great idea. I was thinkin about gettin a White Bass Tourney with the 2cool crew goin. I think we could have alot of fun with it. Maybe when we are all together we can come up with a plan.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

A White Bass Tourney would be 2cool. :dance:

Matt


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> A White Bass Tourney would be 2cool. :dance:
> 
> Matt


That would great. My boat will be broke down then.........................I am gonna have to catch a ride with SS.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

9121SS said:


> That would great. My boat will be broke down then.........................I am gonna have to catch a ride with SS.


Ditto...........I'm gonna have to catch a ride with Matt. 

Oh yeah, and I checked, it will be at the tail end of my vacation. So count me in.


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

I can't wait to put some faces with these names!! Count me in!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> June 19th is the golf tournament.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2681777&highlight=june#post2681777


Yes it is, been practicing my cart driving, and putting. rs


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Ditto...........I'm gonna have to catch a ride with Matt.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I checked, it will be at the tail end of my vacation. So count me in.


Then I will have to kick your butt out of his boat so I can ride! LOL:cheers:

I will get my wife or Karl to be my partner or both.:rotfl:


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

count me in... I'll volunteer in the kitchen.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm absolutely in! Sounds like a great old time!

I can bring at least one fryer and pot, but I'll have to get better at catching them so I can bring some to eat.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Woo hoo! I'll be there and can bring the famous preseasoned and frozen cat fish and fillets/fryer/oil/etc..Is somebody gonna cook us a cake, or, a pie? Maybe even a salad, lol!
Definitely a 2cool white bass tournament.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Shadslinger - You and Lee gonna sing??????


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'll try to get Lee, or, Beth to come and sing, or, Zach. 
I play the guitar, singing does not work out so well for me, lol.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

I can bring a fish fryer and hopefully some fish if I catch some before then...LOL. A tournament would be great I also can take a couple of 2 coolers in my boat if someone needs a ride.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds GREAT to the wife and I. Seems like something we should do. Please keep us informed.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a name for it.

THE WHITE BASS DASH FOR CASH

$50 per boat up to 4 anglers. 
Best 10 fish stringer. Everybody has a chance. Even against SS and Matt. LOL

Based on 20 entries

1st 500
2nd 250
3rd 150
4th 100

Big White Bass Side Pot (Optional)
$5 Based on 50 entries

$150 1st
$100 2nd

Also we will need a good digital scale if anybody knows of one. We can purchace it out of the prize mony in the first tourney.

Open for ideas lets hear em.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be there...with family. I have fished some tourney's where there was a seperate pot for smallest legal white bass...those are fun and anyone has a chance....10 biggest white's for main pot plus 1 smallest white as a side pot by itself. The problem with biggest white bass on some lakes is that you end up with someone bringing in a juvenile hybred.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

just another thought....in the tourney I am talking about we fish from 6:00am until about noon...come in and weigh in then clean all the tourney fish for the fish fry...Just a thought. If there is enough intrest and enough boats AND you all feel that we can catch enough fish...LOL, its good because the fish is really fresh.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

texasGG said:


> just another thought....in the tourney I am talking about we fish from 6:00am until about noon...come in and weigh in then clean all the tourney fish for the fish fry...Just a thought. If there is enough intrest and enough boats AND you all feel that we can catch enough fish...LOL, its good because the fish is really fresh.


We have the pavillion from 10 AM to 9 PM. on June 19th. The aircon part only sits about 50 people although there is lots on picnic tables on the slope in front that runs down to the lake.

If possible may I ask that you all send me a regular email at [email protected] so that I can keep a updated folder on the "pretty sure" attendees and what each can donate towards the meal.
I will be contacting every one about June 1st to get things better organized. 
A WB tournament sounds good but some one else needs to step up a volinteer to be the chairperson?organizer. I'll get the fish fry and meal together but we need a tournament "pusher"


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

It may be too much to do the tourney the same day as the Fish Fry. If we fished from 7-12 say by the time we got everybody weighed in it could be 2:00 or so. And that would keep everybody from helping with the cookout. I would like to do a tourney once a month for the summer. What do you think guys? I will host the tourney no problem. Like I said I just have to come up with a good digital scale for the weigh-in. We are talkin hundreths of a pound when it comes to whites. I think we will have alot of fun with it.


----------

